# sendkeys auf internetseite



## riskis (20. Mai 2006)

hi,

also ich blick mit den sendkeys nicht durch, vielleicht kann ja jemand den code mal vervollständigen. Das wäre echt super.

Ich will mit dem Webbrowser mich auch der GMX seite automatisch einloggen und das mit hilfe von sendkeys. Bei den anderen Methoden blick ich noch weniger durch.

Ich dachte , da sendet man soviele tabs, bis man auf dem login ist und sendet dann mit sendkeys den Benutzername, dann wieder tab, dann Passwort und zum Abschied die Taste enter.


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
WebBrowser1.Navigate "http://www.gmx.net/de/"
End Sub

Private Sub WebBrowser1_StatusTextChange(ByVal Text As String)

End Sub
```


Ich hoffe das kann einer ohne grossen Aufwand vervollständigen, oder genauer erklären wie das . Hab zwar schon viel darüber gelesen, aber ich es klappt bei mir nicht.

gruss


----------



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
also, meinst du jetzt einen richtigen Browser wie z.B. IE (ist zwar kein richter aber egal), Opera oder Firefox oder meinst du die Webbrowser-Komponente.


----------



## riskis (20. Mai 2006)

hi,

mit der webbrowser variante.

gruss


----------



## D@nger (20. Mai 2006)

Ahaaa, dann hast du aber nicht richtig gesucht, denn die einfachste Lösung ist hier mit Javascript zu arbeiten. Such mach mal activevb.de


----------



## riskis (21. Mai 2006)

hi, 

danke für die antwort, aber ich will das mit sendkeys machen.

kannst du mir nicht mal nen anhaltspunkt geben.

ich will es ja wegen meines email acc habenvon gmx haben.da dort aber erst mal zu viele infos stehen, dachte ich mal, das anhand von google zu probieren, da dort nicht so viele infos sind, wo man sich mit mit der tab taste erst mal durchklicken muss.

nehmen wir mal an ich will bei google das wort test im textfeld haben, dann müsste das doch so aussehen, oder


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
WebBrowser1.Navigate "http://www.google.de"

sendkeys "test"

End Sub

Private Sub WebBrowser1_StatusTextChange(ByVal Text As String)

End Sub
```


aber der schreibt nix im textfeld, woran kann das liegen?

gruss


----------



## D@nger (21. Mai 2006)

du bist gut,
wie soll das gehen? Mach es mit folgendem Tipp:
http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0330.html


----------



## riskis (21. Mai 2006)

hi,

wieso soll das nicht gehen

ich mache mit dem webbrowser die google seite auf.

jetzt will ich mit sendkeys auf das textfeld  und dort den text "TEST" automatisch eingeben lassen.


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
WebBrowser1.Navigate "http://www.google.de"
sendkeys "{TAB}"
sendkeys "test"

End Sub

Private Sub WebBrowser1_StatusTextChange(ByVal Text As String)

End Sub
```

das problem ist, dass ich nicht auf die texteingabe komme, egal wie oft ich den tab befehl eingebe.wenn ich das programm starte und die taste tab von hand eingebe, komme ich doch nach 20 mal drauf drücken auch auf das eingabefeld vonn google.

gruss


----------



## D@nger (21. Mai 2006)

Entweder du nimmst meine Lösung oder nicht.....


----------



## riskis (21. Mai 2006)

hi, na das ist aber ein ton. ich wäre aber an meiner variante interresiert.ist nicht böse gemeint. ich will nur wissen ,warum meine lösung nicht geht.


----------



## D@nger (21. Mai 2006)

hehe, jo, das ist ein Ton *g*
Ja, weil meine Lösung einfach die bessere ist. Welche Argumente sprechen für deine? Keine!


----------



## VBMichi (21. Mai 2006)

Das Problem liegt hier:


```
With WebBrowser1
.Document.Forms(0).feld1.Value = Text1.Text
End With
```

Weil man dann wissen müsste welches Feld das Suchfeld bei Google ist, oder nicht?


----------



## riskis (21. Mai 2006)

hi, na das ist aber ein ton. ich wäre aber an meiner variante interresiert.ist nicht böse gemeint. ich will nur wissen ,warum meine lösung nicht geht.


----------

